# Fluffy and Baron (book)



## lauren_b_d (Aug 4, 2010)

I just picked this book up at my sons school book fair! It is about a little girls happy memories of her gsd Baron and her duck fluffy. It is so cute and my kids loved seeing a GSD in a book 
Amazon.com: Fluffy and Baron (9780803729537): Laura Rankin: Books


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Good find!

I got this one a few weeks ago that someone suggested on here and it was very good as well!

Amazon.com: Aero and Officer Mike: Police Partners (9781563979316): Joan Plummer Russell, Kris Turner Sinnenberg: Books: Reviews, Prices & more


----------



## lauren_b_d (Aug 4, 2010)

I just ordered it  My kids are going to love Aero and Officer Mike! Thanks


----------



## chano (Aug 18, 2010)

thats funny, my girl just got this book for our neighbor's twin 3 yr olds couple months ago at a school fair too... everytime we go over there and i see teh book is out, i'll point to it and ask who that is, and they'll reply "rurer" (they cant say ruger).. then we had to get them a stuffed animal duck they call "foofy" lol


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

lauren_b_d said:


> I just ordered it  My kids are going to love Aero and Officer Mike! Thanks


Hope your kids like it! It tells a lot about the day of a working police dog, we really enjoyed it!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

So funny, this week is the book fair at my daughters school so I sent her with 5 dollars, we didn't even talk about what books she wanted at all...she comes home, what do I find in her bookbag.... Fluffy and Baron!! I never even told her about it, she's only 5! So Weird!!


----------



## lauren_b_d (Aug 4, 2010)

LOL! That's so funny!! 
I just got the book in the mail today I think we are going to LOVE it!!!!!


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

lauren_b_d said:


> LOL! That's so funny!!
> I just got the book in the mail today I think we are going to LOVE it!!!!!


So we each got the book that we told each other about today! just keeps getting stranger and stranger LOL!


----------



## lauren_b_d (Aug 4, 2010)

Chano: My 3 year old daughter also points at the picture and says our pups name ( Hugo)
My kids LOVED the book!! We read it 2 times tonight before bed


----------



## henrypints (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't read it but my friend has it and he read it. His reviews on it are little funny. The book is very funny and it is a true story of friendship. I want to read it.


----------

